# Keloid Removal



## preserene

How do you assign a code for a Keloid removal: 1)when it is excised and 2)when it is removed by a sort of paring cutting
Thank you


----------



## LCRUZ515

You bill the 11400 series depending on location and size. You can also bill for repair if higher than a simple repair. Most insurances consider this cosmetic unless it is symptomatic.


----------



## preserene

Well, but keloids ARE hyperkeratotic lesions  and the cutting of them , do they not belong to the 11055-11057 series?  or do they belong to deraberasion (AS YOU SAID IF DONE FOR PASTIC SURGERY PURPOSES) and assign for 1578x series.
 As for my openion, if not for pastic surgery section, I am not convinced to assign for other benign lesion code because of its hyperkeratotic state and scarring nature. 
So could you please be more specific for validaing for 11400 series?
Thank you very much for your response


----------



## eadun2000

preserene said:


> Well, but keloids ARE hyperkeratotic lesions  and the cutting of them , do they not belong to the 11055-11057 series?  or do they belong to deraberasion (AS YOU SAID IF DONE FOR PASTIC SURGERY PURPOSES) and assign for 1578x series.
> As for my openion, if not for pastic surgery section, I am not convinced to assign for other benign lesion code because of its hyperkeratotic state and scarring nature.
> So could you please be more specific for validaing for 11400 series?
> Thank you very much for your response



Maybe this link can help you clarify.  Keloid excisions are coded as benign lesions.  Hope this  helps 

http://www.ncdhhs.gov/dma/mp/1-O-3.pdf


----------



## preserene

Wow, it is a wonderful 'insight' reference. I hope that it hold good as on date. 
that is really great . And I never knew such a  small terminology / topic has so much of implications as to its removal and revision. 
Now I understand it is no where nearlisted to  paring and cutting!


----------

